# Susanne Eman on "The Soup" 9/30-Melissa McCarthy on SNL



## russianrobot (Oct 2, 2011)

The two ends of the spectrum. One is a punchline for her size. And the man who admires BBWs and creates a concept album 'Whole Lotta Love' he gets lumped in with the 'fattest woman in the world' and made fun of.....you know Glazed & Confused & other various titles on his album. 

Melissa on the other hand shows again how talented a woman who is a BBW can be and how freaking hilarious she is. I know, I know I just want to see more BBWs/SSBBWs doing less talk shows & paysites and just use their talent and curves for other things that show more than their size. 



One question What the Hell with the Dr. Oz clip how old your vagina is? Serious anyone heard of that?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 2, 2011)

Really, another thread about this? How about we all move on?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Really, another thread about this? How about we all move on?



Now it's time to take bets to see how fast this thread gets shut down....I give it two weeks max... maybe less


----------



## Mathias (Oct 2, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Now it's time to take bets to see how fast this thread gets shut down....I give it two weeks max... maybe less



It's gotta get up to at least 8 or 9 pages first.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 2, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> The two ends of the spectrum. One is a punchline for her size. And the man who admires BBWs and creates a concept album 'Whole Lotta Love' he gets lumped in with the 'fattest woman in the world' and made fun of.....you know Glazed & Confused & other various titles on his album.
> 
> Melissa on the other hand shows again how talented a woman who is a BBW can be and how freaking hilarious she is. I know, I know I just want to see more BBWs/SSBBWs doing less talk shows & paysites and just use their talent and curves for other things that show more than their size.
> 
> ...



Except that Melissa McCarthy is nothing more than female Chris Farley with various twists on "fat guy falls down" physical humor that Farley was famous for. I'm surprised that "Miss Octoberfest" wasn't widely criticized on here. I'm not saying she isn't funny or talented, but her schtick is being the fat girl.

And there's nothing at all wrong with that, any more than there's anything wrong with a black actress playing a maid. Just saying she most certainly is using her talent in a way that shows her size.

Susanne and her paysite sisters are doing the same thing, albeit in a less mainstream way. If you're fat there's no reason whatsoever to make a living from it. They're probably laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 2, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Really, another thread about this? How about we all move on?



Unfortunately that's what happens when conversation gets shut down. People will find other ways to bring up the issues they want to talk about, so when this one gets shut down don't be too surprised if you see another one pop up.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 2, 2011)

"And what if you track down these men and kill them, what if you killed all of us? From every corner of Europe, hundreds, thousands would rise up to take our places.":eat2:


----------



## Ivy (Oct 2, 2011)

i hated snl and thought the soup was hilarious, though he could have done better with it. it's not like they only make fun of fatties on there, no one group is safe. sure, i'd rather not have half naked fat people all over the news, but if you're gonna put yourself out there like that then you can expect shows like the soup to pick it up. 

if a woman wants to do a paysite to pay some bills, who cares. it's her business. as a paysite girl i have to tell you, i'm here to make some adult oriented material, not change the public's perception of fat people. i'm an entertainer, not a role model or activist or whatever else you think fat women are obligated to do to change the public's opinion. that isn't what i signed up for.

if i can make money doing something that i enjoy and am able to share my views on my particular fetish and be able to pay a few of my bills while still having the free time to do things that i love and work another "normal" job, then great. sign me up!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 2, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> Except that Melissa McCarthy is nothing more than female Chris Farley with various twists on "fat guy falls down" physical humor that Farley was famous for. I'm surprised that "Miss Octoberfest" wasn't widely criticized on here. I'm not saying she isn't funny or talented, but her schtick is being the fat girl.
> 
> And there's nothing at all wrong with that, any more than there's anything wrong with a black actress playing a maid. Just saying she most certainly is using her talent in a way that shows her size.
> 
> Susanne and her paysite sisters are doing the same thing, albeit in a less mainstream way. If you're fat there's no reason whatsoever NOT to make a living from it. They're probably laughing all the way to the bank.



Fixed it. Mean to say if you're fat there's no reason not to make a living from it.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Unfortunately that's what happens when conversation gets shut down. People will find other ways to bring up the issues they want to talk about, so when this one gets shut down don't be too surprised if you see another one pop up.



Threads get shut down when they deteriorate into posters fighting and attacking each other, or a thread gets highjacked so that discussion no longer relates to the purpose of the thread. Folks who want to fight can take it private.


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 3, 2011)

SNL blows chunks anyway despite who the host is and The Soup wasn't ever funny so there you go. And what is the big deal with Bridesmaids? Isn't that just a Hangover knock off(Which was a bad movie period!)? Well at least thats what the trailer looked like to me.


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 3, 2011)

Ivy said:


> i hated snl and thought the soup was hilarious, though he could have done better with it. it's not like they only make fun of fatties on there, no one group is safe. sure, i'd rather not have half naked fat people all over the news, but if you're gonna put yourself out there like that then you can expect shows like the soup to pick it up.
> 
> if a woman wants to do a paysite to pay some bills, who cares. it's her business. as a paysite girl i have to tell you, i'm here to make some adult oriented material, not change the public's perception of fat people. i'm an entertainer, not a role model or activist or whatever else you think fat women are obligated to do to change the public's opinion. that isn't what i signed up for.
> 
> if i can make money doing something that i enjoy and am able to share my views on my particular fetish and be able to pay a few of my bills while still having the free time to do things that i love and work another "normal" job, then great. sign me up!



But for you paysite girls isn't there a fear that your stuff would end up on a show like The Soup or TOSH.0? For example with alot of the stuff you've done I could only imagene what could happen if it were fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 3, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> But for you paysite girls isn't there a fear that your stuff would end up on a show like The Soup or TOSH.0? For example with alot of the stuff you've done I could only imagene what could happen if it were fall into the wrong hands.



Don't you think they thought of that before they started doing it? You know these girls are capable of thought and most certainly use it despite many people on here suggesting otherwise.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 3, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> "_Except that Melissa McCarthy is nothing more than female Chris Farley with various twists on "fat guy falls down" physical humor that Farley was famous for....but her schtick is being the fat girl._"


Nah. I wouldn't even characterize Farley that way, least-not till the end. Tempting, but ultimately misleading mis-characerization. If what he did was that simple, anybody could've been Chris Farley, John Belushi, etc.. Don't conflate a few moments of television for everything that goes into getting that person to that point where they actually have that type of opportunity.



Ivy said:


> "_i hated snl and thought the soup was hilarious..._"


See, this is really the crux of it. _SNL_ used to be some sort of institution, but now, it's just this thing that comes on after the news. I don't think there are a whole lot of people, like, looking forward to-it & anticipating it the way, say, _TOSH.0_ or _The Soup_ or _The Daily Show_ has an actual audience. I also think the whole gimmick of live TV has sort of run its course; and, with so much competition and other options, the bar is set a little higher than it was during the 70's and 80's, etc... And, in fact, most of the best of what remains on SNL is under the umbrella of that Lonely Island production company, pre-recorded, etc.. So, is any of that bona-fide and organically-produced SNL or just outsourcing to the comedian du jour (Andy Samberg)? Really, today, I dunno if SNL is even still as big a show as something like _Chelsea Lately_. 

And so, to that point, you kind of have wonder at _SNL_ as a place where the actual comedy is being produced as much as it's just a repository where established comedians are just kind of hanging around & shopping-themselves until they can get a big movie-deal. Whereas, I think, if you want to get the truest sense of who someone is both as a comedian and comedic actor, you ought to look at their stand-up. Stand-up, to me, is the purest and most basic and most personally challenging form of comedy and every single truly great comedian, even as much as they floundered in other areas (writing, movies, tv, etc...), managed to somehow distinguish themselves in this particular area..... 



FA Punk said:


> "_But for you paysite girls isn't there a fear that your stuff would end up on a show like The Soup or TOSH.0?_"


I don't really know anything about how the whole paysite model works. But I would guess that anything that leads to an even modest increase in traffic/hits would somehow be conducive to making more money that way.


----------



## FA Punk (Oct 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Don't you think they thought of that before they started doing it? You know these girls are capable of thought and most certainly use it despite many people on here suggesting otherwise.



I asked an honest and simple question, I wasn't being rude to the woman in anyway, so cool your jets buddy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 3, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> Just saying she most certainly is using her talent in a way that shows her size.


 
I'm thinking that it would be pretty hard for her to do skinny girl comedy though. (whatever that is). Don't comedians use their traits, experience and life in their routines? How can she be anything but what she already is. 

I thought she was a SCREAM. And gorgeous.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> But for you paysite girls isn't there a fear that your stuff would end up on a show like The Soup or TOSH.0? For example with alot of the stuff you've done I could only imagene what could happen if it were fall into the wrong hands.



I think she pretty much answered that question with this:

"......i'm here to make some adult oriented material, not change the public's perception of fat people. i'm an entertainer, not a role model or activist or whatever else you think fat women are obligated to do to change the public's opinion. that isn't what i signed up for."

This is strictly a business venture and that being such, there is no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 3, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> SNL blows chunks anyway despite who the host is and The Soup wasn't ever funny so there you go. And what is the big deal with Bridesmaids? Isn't that just a Hangover knock off(Which was a bad movie period!)? Well at least thats what the trailer looked like to me.



Bridesmaids was 10 times Funnier than The Hangover 2 and it holds its own against The Hangover.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 3, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> But for you paysite girls isn't there a fear that your stuff would end up on a show like The Soup or TOSH.0? For example with alot of the stuff you've done I could only imagene what could happen if it were fall into the wrong hands.



of course. that would suck. however, the majority of the clips on those shows were originally taken from a website by a member and shared illegally on youtube/daily motion. i try to stay on top of it the best i can. there are risks in any job, and so you do the best you can and hope the worst doesn't happen. but if it did i'd probably get a ton of traffic from it, so whatever.


----------



## OneFAsView (Oct 3, 2011)

To be honest, I did not know much about Melissa McCarthy. I haven't watched prime time sitcoms for many a year. Having to stay in this past Saturday evening, having read that won a Prime-Time Emmy, and she is a pretty BBW, I watched the show.

Wow, she is fantastic! Not since watching Tracey Ullman do I recall having seen a character actress keeping me so in stitches. It was a definite home run performance.

As a FA, I certainly noticed that her monologue segment skit drew some positive hoots and hollers to her dance moves -- maybe converting a few non-FAs in the process perhaps?!?! 
Also, in the later skit in which she constantly took the pratfalls on the stairs, I am thinking her size helps a person like her who pulls no punches when it comes to comedy.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 4, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> Except that Melissa McCarthy is nothing more than female Chris Farley with various twists on "fat guy falls down" physical humor that Farley was famous for. I'm surprised that "Miss Octoberfest" wasn't widely criticized on here. I'm not saying she isn't funny or talented, but her schtick is being the fat girl.
> 
> .



She played Suki on Gilmore Girls for 7 seasons and they never mentioned her weight once and she never did any prat falls. She's a very talented actress. She is one BBW that I don't think of as following standard fat stereotypes.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 5, 2011)

Lamia said:


> She played Suki on Gilmore Girls for 7 seasons and they never mentioned her weight once and she never did any prat falls. She's a very talented actress. She is one BBW that I don't think of as following standard fat stereotypes.




word......


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 6, 2011)

Ivy said:


> of course. that would suck. however, the majority of the clips on those shows were originally taken from a website by a member and shared illegally on youtube/daily motion. i try to stay on top of it the best i can. there are risks in any job, and so you do the best you can and hope the worst doesn't happen. but if it did i'd probably get a ton of traffic from it, so whatever.



Probably a stupid question but if a clip is illegally shared and ends up on a clip show, what stops legal action against the show? The company didn't go straight to the owner & model of the clip and did not get consent to show it.



Lamia said:


> She played Suki on Gilmore Girls for 7 seasons and they never mentioned her weight once and she never did any prat falls. She's a very talented actress. She is one BBW that I don't think of as following standard fat stereotypes.



I remember her from Gilmore Girls (only thing on daytime tv lol) and from Samantha Who, don't know why I didn't recognise her in Bridesmaids haha
shes awesome


----------



## Ivy (Oct 6, 2011)

J_JP_M said:


> Probably a stupid question but if a clip is illegally shared and ends up on a clip show, what stops legal action against the show? The company didn't go straight to the owner & model of the clip and did not get consent to show it.



well the show has endless money to spend on legal console in comparison to a paysite girl, so it would be a losing battle.


----------



## J_Underscore (Oct 6, 2011)

Ivy said:


> well the show has endless money to spend on legal console in comparison to a paysite girl, so it would be a losing battle.



ah ok  it's rubbish but hey what can you do. Thanks for replying Ivy


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 13, 2011)

:doh:...I'd already read this Thread and thought:huh: SNL'd put Melissa:smitten: in a Fat Suit to do a sketch ABOUT:eat1: Susanne.:wubu: That'd've rocked!!!


----------

